# Would YOU park here?



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Working in an old building (c. 1902) lately, and this is the parking lot of the adjacent property.



















Methinks they need a good mason.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sure, but I'd back if off a bit. Unless I need the brick, the back into the spot.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Seeing the second picture , I would not park there. But some people just don't pay an attention to stuff like that.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Me thinks not. :no:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Working in an old building (c. 1902) lately, and this is the parking lot of the adjacent property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How else are you going to get a new paint job for free?... :w00t:

Just remember to park the side with the ding/dents towards the wall... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

you cant fix stupid


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Could be worse. 

http://abc7chicago.com/news/morton-salt-collapse-covers-cars-at-acura-dealership/455616/

Tom


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

These are the same people that tailgate a gravel truck


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

why hasn't the town shut that building down yet?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

No because you'll never see me in Iowa.


----------

